# Tank Questions.



## Christine270 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok so I currently have a 10 gallon tank and I'm upgrading & moving the fish in my 10 gallon to a 55 gallon. I was considering using my 10 gallon for a Betta or maybe throw in a divider and keep two Bettas. My only worry is the current. It's a 10 gallon tank but I use a 20 gallon filter and the side of the tank with the filter gets a pretty nice little current. I read that male Bettas don't like currents? Would this be a big problem? 

If so - I might just invest in a 5 gallon with a microfilter & use my 10 gallon as a quarantine tank. Or maybe for snails.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

you could place something directly in front of the outflow of the filter to break up the current.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Is it a hang on filter?


----------



## Christine270 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah it's a hang on filter.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

you could probably make a little shelf or something for the water to fall on, and then flow nice and slow into the tank.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

Putting a sponge over the uptake slowed mine up a bit.
Does it have a flow lever/dial (am guessing it dosen't) how about putting something in the uptake tube to slow the flow a disk of plastic with a smaller hole in the middle, just as long as it does not break up and get sucked into the filter and stays put.


----------

